# BFN again



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Well here is to another month of the loony pills. I was hoping for a   this month as i am 5 days late but I tested this morning and yet again BFN. So I am patiently waiting for AF to arrive and then here we go again. 
Sorry to sound so negative but I really thought this month was it. The clomid really messes up your body.

Well good luck to everyone

Love Sally


----------



## jo37 (Jul 8, 2005)

Hi Sally, 
Sorry to hear the BFN, I know how you feel as I was in the same situation last month, but you'll never know really. Be positive lol .. try to relax & indulge yourself.. wishing you all the luck..

Cheers,
Jo37


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Sally,

Sorry about your BFN hun. I know how horrid it can be. Hope   arrives soon so you cna start your next cycle.

Love and   thoughts
xxx


----------



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

Hi Sally

So sorry to hear you got a bfn 

Love Martine xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Sally

Sorry you got a BFN...sending you lots of   

Take care
Natasha


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I am taking your advice and i am going to indulge tonight. i think sausage and mash with a nice bottle of red sounds just about right. And if i dont feel much better by home time i think tesco for a chocolate fudge cake just to finish off. Sod the strawberries and pumpkin seeds and no alcohol. ( Just for tonight anyway)
Thanks for your kind words and hers to another round

Love Sally


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Sally,

So sorry about you BFN.I hope your feeling ok??!!You indulge in whatever you want to-if it makes you feel better!!!!The choc fudge cake sounds too nice to resist!!

Kelly x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Awww Sally hun, i'm with you.  I've just been to the loo, a few days late and the witch has arrived with me  

love and hugs xxxx


----------

